# Lions and Tiger and Bears, Oh my



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope any forum folks in eastern Ohio keep a sharp eye out for wild animals on the loose. It's a shame the animals need to be shot and not captured.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44953925/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a sad story


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree, what a tragic and horrible story!!! On the other hand, if my property line was adjacent, and I walked out to get the mail and got attacked by a panicky bengal tiger, suddenly let loose, that would be tragic too. No good ending at all to what that man did. :/


----------

